# Zenn Electric Car banned in Canada



## Alchemist (Apr 16, 2009)

The Zenn electric car is made in Canada but the founder of this Canadian-made, 100 per cent electric car says the federal government is blocking him from selling his cars in Canada. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xb9ypkc9Uvs


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Alchemist, you may not like what I am about to tell you but I feel I have to. This is a pretty old story, but there is much more going on here than what is shown in this report. As some one that is canadian and followed the story, I'll fill in the blanks for you the best I can.

First, the transport minister has since ordered the zenn to be certified and over ruled the bureaucrats at transport canada. After this CBC report, it became a political issue and the opposition took the opportunity to embarrass the government. I personally don't like NEVs being allowed on public roads to hold up traffic, and get average people mad at EVs, but thats just opinion. I suspect transport canada was trying to change the LSV rules to address this, but EVs are a political issue it seems and things fell apart. All that would have been needed is to bump up the speed governor from 25 MPH to 35 and the problem would have been solved.

This report also misrepresents the concept of "made in canada". The car isn't actually a canadian build. As I found out, its actually a glider conversion of the french micro car, which is normally powered by a small gas or diesel engine and is intended for urban commuting.

Also, zenn is a one trick company. They claim to have plans for a 120KPH(75MPH) top speed car in the works, but their plans rest on Eestor and their vaporware hyper capacitor that supposedly can charge in seconds and store more more energy than the best lithium batteries out there. Cycle life is supposed to be in the 100 000s. Only problem is it doesn't exist.

I don't know if zenn motors is fully aware of this scam or is simply a victim of it and is now aware of the pickle they are in. Bottom line is this company is probably not going to last more than another year or two. When it finally does liquidate, the public and media will be quick to lay blame at the feet of the government and big oil and some conspiracy with the republican party. If only it were that simple.


----------



## Alchemist (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi David,

I'm becoming aware that youtube does not always have the "latest" info!

I do appreciate you giving me an update.

Thanks for your time!

Ernie


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

Alchemist said:


> Hi David,
> 
> I'm becoming aware that youtube does not always have the "latest" info!
> 
> ...


LOL, its called an Axiam been around ages in the UK as a petrol version, how dare they claim it to be canadian.


----------



## simey_binker (May 13, 2009)

dang.

Sim

PS - David, where in Canada do you reside? a bunch of us in southern Ontario are getting together for builds soon.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

simey_binker said:


> dang.
> 
> Sim
> 
> PS - David, where in Canada do you reside? a bunch of us in southern Ontario are getting together for builds soon.


Vancouver Island.......Not exactly down the street Have fun though.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Little update here. Zenn has officially abandoned their plans to build a highway capable vehicle and will stop production of its LSV line. They want to instead try and sell their EEstor and other EV technology to established OEMs.

Can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------

